# Is it possible to buy a supplemental uber policy?



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

Do I have to switch my personal auto policy in order to get a separate entity's rideshare coverage, or can I buy a supplemental rideshare policy with a different company so I can rideshare without fear of cancellation? I'm in PA if that matters


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ubergoober6 said:


> Do I have to switch my personal auto policy in order to get a separate entity's rideshare coverage, or can I buy a supplemental rideshare policy with a different company so I can rideshare without fear of cancellation? I'm in PA if that matters


Probably best to ask a broker, but if your insurance company (call it number one) says they will cancel your policy if you do rideshare, how would having a supplemental policy (if such a thing exists) with company number two help? You would still be in violation of the terms of your personal policy with company number one, right?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You have two options.

You can ask your existing insurance provider to switch your personal policy into a hybrid (Assuming they have rideshare endorsement) or a fully commercial policy (Typically tends to be more expensive).

Or

You can drop your existing provider and find one that offers a hybrid policy.

Never tell your insurance company that you do rideshare before switching to either their hybrid or full commercial policy. Say something like "I'm currently considering driving for rideshare, what are my options...."

And make sure to shop around. You might find a better rate elsewhere.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...-wiz.....6..0j35i39j0i131j0i22i30.M5i20CpVx9s


----------

